# LED Down Lighting Issue - Help Please



## Aspesi4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Here are links to the funny lighting behavior. The pictures show that sometimes one will come on. Other times two will be bright and two dim. Very weird. 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0CE1bx5820nOU0zanJmVW0wdlk/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0CE1bx5820nMkxuQlVlQXRFR2s/view?usp=sharing


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Simple change out the Dimmers for the appropriate switches (SP and 3-Way).

This should eliminate your problem.

As for the Dimmers - everyone thinks they can goto the SH or HD and pick up a generic LED Dimmer and it will work. Sometimes it does and sometimes it doesn't.

What you need to do is get an approved list of Dimmers from the LED bulb manufacturer.

Make sure to get SP as well as 3-Way Dimmer lists.

Good luck!


----------



## Aspesi4 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. 

The four fixtures around the island in the kitchen are on a simple 3-way, non dimming switch. They're just on and off. I did purchase a Lutron dimmer for another circuit that was on the approved TCP LED list. 

After performing a little more research, I'm wondering if my existing Progress Lighting downlights have some sort of thermal protection and the LED is tripping that. Could this be possible? Its funny because I have the same LED lamps in the same fixtures in my living room which are installed at a 45 degree angle. Never had any issues with these. The lamps in the flat ceiling seem to be the ones causing the problems. 

I read that not all downlights fixtures are compatible for this reason. 

Ever heard of this?


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes that could be a problem. You need to check the specs on the Progress Lighting Downlights you have installed. 

Are you 100% that the lamps/fixtures in the LR are the same in the kitchen?


----------



## Aspesi4 (Mar 2, 2015)

I can confirm the fixtures in the bedroom with similar issues are the same. Going to reach out to Progress Lighting tomorrow to chat. I'm thinking this is my issue. Now my concern is that all of these fixtures will need to be replaced with could get expensive.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

lol light emitting decorations problem


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

